# Floor broke up, Rough-in plumb for basement bath



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Is this a proper way to plumb a basement bathroom?

1. lav drain
2. shower
3. toilet
4. vent for toilet
5. is hard to see but is a 2" Wye rolled above the horizontal to vent the shower.

Question:
Is the toilet vented by the vent for the shower(#4 in the photo)?
Or is the toilet wet-vented by the lav drain(#1 in the photo)


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Where are you? Code varies by location---here all under slab piping must be 2"--what are the sizes in your set up?


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

Hard to tell from the pic, but the vent (#4) has to come of the pipe it is venting at greater than a 45degree angle, ie, it can't be flat to get you to the wall and THEN go vertical. Learned that one the hard way.

B


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> Where are you? Code varies by location---here all under slab piping must be 2"--what are the sizes in your set up?


Ohio. 3" and 2" under slab.



Beepster said:


> Hard to tell from the pic, but the vent (#4) has to come of the pipe it is venting at greater than a 45degree angle, ie, it can't be flat to get you to the wall and THEN go vertical. Learned that one the hard way.


Like I said when describing what fitting #5 is, that it's hard to see but fitting #5 is a 2" Wye and will be rolled above the horizontal to vent the shower. Like the drawing below.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry, I have a short attention sp...hey look at that funny looking dog.

B


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

NO. No dry flat vents allowed under OHIO code. That would be number 4....

You will also need a permit and inspection...

Ohio plumbing inspector here your busted...
You will need to vent with the shower a 2 by 2 by 1.5 inch tee on its back.

No all rubber thingys to adapt to the cast... Use Mission Brand transitional couplings or similar cast iron to plastic fittings.

http://www.amazon.com/Mission-Rubber-300044-Band-Seal-Extra-Heavy-Cast-Iron/dp/B005I02KAA

Also I assume your stack is upstream of your toilet. Your cut must be a minimun of 40 inches away from that stack. And you must leave the clean out accessable. You should also allow a way to test by adding a cleanout before your bath and lav.

If you can't vent the shower then you will need to break the concrete back to your lav and run the wet vent to the lav. Then that vent needs to tie in to the first floor vents 42 inches above the floor. Your inspector may allow you to use of an AAV but you should ask first to be sure. If you have any questions just ask..


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> You will need to vent with the shower a 2 by 2 by 1.5 inch tee on its back.


I can rotate my shower base so that I can run the vent up onre of the side walls via a Tee on its back. No problem.



Ghostmaker said:


> Also I assume your stack is upstream of your toilet. Your cut must be a minimum of 40 inches away from that stack.


I've seen this mentioned elsewhere and don't full understand what you are referring to and the rational behind it.

I have reattched the picture and numbered all fitting so that if you can better describe what you mean


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

First it's the Ohio plumbing code that you be 10 pipe diameters down from the base of your stack so you really have no choice. 

*704.3 Connections to offsets and bases of stacks. *Horizontal branches shall connect to the bases of stacks at a point located not less than 10 times the diameter of the drainage stack downstream from the stack. Except as prohibited by Section 711.2, horizontal branches shall connect to horizontal stack offsets at a point located not less than 10 times the diameter of the drainage stack downstream from the upper stack.

They do this because when waste water hits the bottom of your stack it forms a wave that creates pressure and pressure tends to pull traps.

Also make sure all your fittings have a hub. Pressure pipe is not approved. Pressure fittings have no hub so when you insert pipe it leaves a ledge to collect stuff. DWV fittings make a nice smooth connectio

So move"6" 40 inches away from your stack. Install a tee looking straight up to vent the shower.

Use 2 inch at point "8" to point "1" up 19" to center turn out for the lav trap. You can bush the end of the top 2 inch 90 to 1.5 inch for the trap. And do not have to revent it because as 2 inch it is a different venting system.

*COMBINATION DRAIN AND VENT SYSTEM*
*912.1 Type of fixtures. *A combination drain and vent system shall not serve fixtures other than floor drains, sinks, lavatories and drinking fountains. Combination drain and vent systems shall not receive the discharge from a food waste grinder or clinical sink. 
*912.2 Installation. *The only vertical pipe of a combination drain and vent system shall be the connection between the fixture drain _of a sink, lavatory or drinking fountain, _and the horizontal combination drain and vent pipe. The maximum vertical distance shall be 8 feet (2438 mm). 
*912.2.1 Slope. *The horizontal combination drain and vent pipe shall have a maximum slope of one-half unit vertical in 12 units horizontal (4-percent slope). The minimum slope shall be in accordance with Table 704.1. 
*912.2.2 Connection*. The combination drain and vent system shall be provided with a dry vent connected at any point within the system or the system shall connect to a horizontal drain that is vented in accordance with one of the venting methods specified in this chapter. Combination drain and vent systems connecting to building drains receiving only the discharge from a stack or stacks shall be provided with a dry vent. The vent connection to the combination drain and vent pipe shall extend vertically a minimum of 6 inches (152 mm) above the flood level rim of the highest fixture being vented before offsetting horizontally. 
*912.2.3 Vent size. *The vent shall be sized for the total drainage fixture unit load in accordance with Section 916.2. 
*912.2.4 Fixture branch or drain*. The fixture branch or fixture drain shall connect to the combination drain and vent within a distance specified in Table 906.1. The combination drain and vent pipe shall be considered the vent for the fixture. 
*912.3 Size. *The minimum size of a combination drain and vent pipe shall be in accordance with Table 912.3. 
*TABLE 912.3*
*SIZE OF COMBINATION DRAIN AND VENT PIPE*
*DIAMETER PIPE (inches)* *MAXIMUM NUMBER OF DRAINAGE FIXTURE UNITS (dfu)* *Connecting to a horizontal branch or stack* *Connecting to a building drain or building subdrain* 2 3 4 
Hope this helps

So widen your ditch a bit..

Also make real sure you use primer and glue for PVC. I had a homeowner use the wrong glue and he had to remove all his work.

Normally your toilet should be 13 inches off the stud wall to center. The lav 19" to center off the floor. The shower should give you your specs for center of the 2 inch glue trap. Also use a pressure balanced temperature control valve on the shower. ASSE 1016


*424.3 Individual showe*r *valves*. Individual shower and tub-shower combination valves shall be balanced-pressure, thermostatic or combination balanced-pressure/thermostatic valves that conform to the requirements of ASSE 1016 or ASME A 112.18.1/CSA B 125.1 and shall be installed at the point of use. Shower and tub-shower combination valves required by this section shall be equipped with a means to limit the maximum setting of the valve to 120°F (49°C), which shall be field adjusted in accordance with the manufacturer's instructions. In-line thermostatic valves shall not be utilized for compliance with this section.

Also it is helpful if you buy a shower valve with built in screw driver stops some area's of the state require this.

A picture:

http://www.efaucets.com/detail.asp?...&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CMGDs7vqqbwCFYVDMgodnGUAow

Pick up one of these for your shower

http://www.wayfair.com/BandK-Indust...=25234104900&gclid=CP2qqNTuqbwCFa47Mgodpw8Acg

use 100 percent silicon caulk instead of plumber putty last a lot longer.

Feel free to ask questions. Thats why I hang here.


----------

